# DVD / DVDRW will not play any movie DVD discs at all



## rjsdavis (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi to all

I've got a really frustrating issue, that I'm about to solve by chucking the computer through the window....

I'm setting up my son's new computer, a dual core Compaq Presario Desktop. It has an HL-DT-ST- DVDRW GSA-H30L internal SATA drive as its only optical drive.

I completely cleaned the machine and reinstalled Win 7 Ultimate (from the DVD drive!) without problem and went about installing the software from his existing machine to the new one. Mid way through the install of a battle game (of which there is no problem with the disc as it plays perfectly on two other computers), the install failed and from that point on, I've not been able to read a disc in the player.

After a number of hours of pissing around, I swapped the drive out, and borrowed another one from another HP PC that was known to work perfectly. This drive immediately didn't work - immediately, no idea why not. 

My first thought was there was something effectively "killing" the optical drives! I passed the computer to my IT manager at work to have a look at, and he gave it back to me (working), having swapped the SATA cable to another on the motherboard and a few other things. I trusted that it worked fine and didn't even try it, until tonight, and found that it doesn't work again, but this time partially. All that I've done is install about four different pieces of video conversion software all downloaded from the net. 

I've read many, many forums on the net about non-playing DVD drives. I've followed all of the advice and solutions from them, and none of them have worked for me:

1 - I have removed the Upper / Lower filters from the Registry. This made no difference - in fact I've followed all of the advice from the MS website here: Your CD drive or DVD drive is missing or is not recognized by Windows or other programs#

2 - I have even added in my own new Upper and Lower filters as per another forum - this didn't work either: Itunes registry settings missing [Solved] | Kioskea.net 

The computer did have the latest iTunes 10.6 software installed, so as a precaution, I've removed all of it, and indeed all Apple software from the PC - after reboot, this made no difference. 

3 - The DVD drive is reported by Device Manager as present, correctly installed and working properly. I've been through the steps of uninstalling it and reinstalling it. Windows reports it as fully installed and working properly - this did not make a difference. 

4 - The DVD drive is also correctly showing in Windows Explorer - however whenever a disc is put in the drive (just a standard R2 movie disc - and yes, the software is set to read UK / R2 DVD's), the green light on the drive will flash for about 15 seconds and then does nothing more. When you click on the DVD drive within Windows Explorer - it tries to read it for about 10 seconds, and the green bar passes across the top of the Win Explorer window, it then opens the drive and pops up a "Please insert disc into the Drive" window. 

5 - I appear to have drilled this down to being some sort of hardware issue. With a Win 7 disc in the drive, the computer will boot from the disc, and / or read it when fully booted. I've put in several other software discs, inc Adobe Acrobat and Kaspersky 2011 - and the drive appears to read them all fine - in fact I'm installing Kaspersky from it as I type!

Therefore, I'm now pooped and out of ideas.... I don't understand why the drive will read computer software discs and not movie discs. Any thoughts?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

There is nothing wrong with the drive if it plays software discs. What software are you using to play DVD movies? Try VLC player, this will play any DVD or other Media file


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

also check for a firmware update for the drive


----------



## rjsdavis (Mar 13, 2012)

spunk.funk said:


> There is nothing wrong with the drive if it plays software discs. What software are you using to play DVD movies? Try VLC player, this will play any DVD or other Media file


Sadly, it's defo not this simple. From further testing, I've discovered that it WILL play self-burnt DVD's (software or movies), but won't play the majority of commercial discs (games and movies) - but confusingly, it will play "some" commercial software - for example, it was able to read my Kaspersky IS disc (genuine) without issue.

This is an HP made drive, and the only firmware updates on the HP website are for XP or Vista machines only. I have tried it anyway, but the firmware update simply won't run in Win 7.

I also then found a link to an issue on the Microsoft Knowledge Database for Vista machines with iffy DVD players that won't play movie discs if the sound is disabled. There is a slight glitch on this PC insofar that the onboard speaker doesn't appear to work, but the output to external speakers does - I tried plugging in some external speakers, and I got it to partially read a commercial movie disc just the once - but it didn't read it properly and stalled for about 15 minutes. Ejecting the disc and rebooting the machine took me back to square 1 and it never got any closer.

The software being used to play the media is irrelevant - it's the drive itself and some sort of software issue (I believe) that is at fault. I've tried VLC player already, and this made no difference - the drive still wouldn't even acknowledge what was in the drive...

My IT & Networks manager at work believes that this is a drive that is on its way out - as he's experienced drives just prior to failure that have stopped reading either one type of disc or another (commercial -v- self-made) - I'm already on the look out for a replacement internal drive right now, and will get a USB external drive as a useful spare back-up - probably worth having anyway given the number of computers in this house!

If anyone else has any genius ideas of other settings to try - I'm all ears...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

this is hp one

DVD-RW 16X HL-DT-ST DVDRRW GSA-H30L Drive Firmware Update - HP Customer Care (United States - English)

i usually go here for firmware when the maker is unsuccessful

The Dangerous Brothers Present....


----------



## rjsdavis (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks - but this is an XP firmware update.... I need Win 7


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the firmware is for the drive not for windows


----------



## rjsdavis (Mar 13, 2012)

I know this - but the HP service pack WON'T RUN in Win 7!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

When you installed Windows 7, did you also install the motherboard drivers including the chipset driver, or simply rely on Windows? Have you added any codec packs?

As stated earlier the firmware is for the drive not Windows which is making me think that Windows is not installed correctly i.e. motherboard drivers and all Windows updates done.

And the final area would be have you checked to see if there are any bios updates for this system at the HP site?


----------



## rjsdavis (Mar 13, 2012)

When Win 7 was installed, it installed all of the drivers for virtually everything - apart from a couple of devices (not inc the DVD drive) that it didn't recognise. 

Yes, I've added the K-lite Mega Codec pack in an attempt to relieve any codec issues if that had been the cause to prevent commercial movies from playing - it made no difference whatsoever. 

For the second time, I know the firmware is for the DRIVE, but it is in an HP service pack that WON'T RUN OR INSTALL IN WINDOWS 7. I can't force it to run. It will only run in Vista or an earlier O/S - please don't tell me again that it's for the drive and not for Windows. 

Finally, this PC has the latest BIOS installed already - this was done just after the o/s was installed. For the record, and in case anyone hasn't read the background history, the drive WAS working fine - it installed Win 7 / Office 10 and other software just fine, then went funny and wouldn't read anything. A change of SATA cable made it partially operative but still not reading some (COMMERCIAL) discs. Please, please read the history before making a suggestion.....


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Have you ever heard the expression "don't bite the hand that feeds you?" Well my advice to you is that having a bad attitude towards people trying to help you who donate their own time for free, isn't going to get you very much help here or anywhere else.


----------



## rjsdavis (Mar 13, 2012)

With the greatest of respect - what's the point of helping with something you haven't bothered to read? 

If you had read it - you'd know that the firmware didn't work, and couldn't be run. Why suggest that again? And why write it as if I was a moron that had no IT knowledge whatsoever?

The real problem is a lack of knowledge - and people wanting to appear "helpful" by providing stock answers to something that clearly doesn't warrant it. If you don't know the solution and haven't experienced the issue before, I'd actually prefer you not to reply at all thanks - and I'll wait around for someone that does know about it, or has experienced this before....

That might sound really ungrateful, but hell, I just don't have the time to waste - and please don't pull the super-noble "I was just trying to help" crap - it just doesn't cut it. I've already spent too many hours trying to diagnose this issue.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the other link i gave you for firmware was 3rd party site nothing to do with hp

did you look there

any help given here is free time donated

if you are not happy with it i suggest you take it to your local pc repair outlet and pay for the help


----------



## rjsdavis (Mar 13, 2012)

Sorry Dai, but you're wrong - click on the link in your own post. It goes to the Hp.com website... and an xp based SP.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

strange looking hp site - The Dangerous Brothers Present....


----------



## rjsdavis (Mar 13, 2012)

My apologies Dai - I thought the second link was actually part of your signature and didn't notice this previously. I'll give it a try.


----------



## rjsdavis (Mar 13, 2012)

Hello Dai

The drive isn't listed on the Dangerous Brothers website that you provided the link for - however, it is now clear that it is an LG drive.

Having checked the LG website, it would appear that it isn't listed there either. The LG - Uk support page, jumps from the GSA-H22L & N drives, to the GSA-H42L and N drives - missing out the GSA-H30L completely. It looks like the only source of a firmware update is from HP - which of course won't run in anything newer than Vista.


----------



## rjsdavis (Mar 13, 2012)

Extraordinarily - I've just spoken to the LG consumer support helpline (0844 847 5454) and they've denied all knowledge of actually making such a DVD player?!

The woman that I spoke to couldn't find any trace of this model, and then googled the model number to satisfy herself that I wasn't making it up - she "couldn't believe it" when she saw how many hits there were for that LG model number and couldn't understand it.... She's sent me back to the retailer for further assistance. Given that this was the stock drive in a Compaq Presario - this is of zero help, especially as the machine is fairly well past its one year warranty.

Fantastic - a manufacturer of a drive that doesn't apparently know that they've even made it.... Fat chance of getting a firmware update from them methinks.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Seen it before with OEM drives, usually Dell though. The drive manufacturer makes for the OEM and offers no support. 
Quite frankly as cheap as DVD burners are now it hardly worth a lot time troubleshooting it, you soon have more labor cost involved then the cost of the drive & install.


----------



## rjsdavis (Mar 13, 2012)

I think you're right Wrench - although I was keen to ensure that purchasing a brand new drive wasn't going to put me in the exact same position as I am now, but this time with two drives that don't run properly....

I think I've come to the conclusion that a new drive is the only route forward. Hopefully, it will simply install and work without any bother.


----------



## samchn07 (Nov 30, 2011)

Can be some technical problem related to dvd writer or dvd write would not be compatible for dvd's. so i think you need to check it's compatibility.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

@samchn07 the last activity from this thread was back in March and is very old, the OP has not returned.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> I think I've come to the conclusion that a new drive is the only route forward.





rjsdavis said:


> .... I tried to come back - but it's been closed! (not by me).


OK what would you like to add to this? Your last statement was you were going to buy a new drive?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

I've reopened the thread so you can tell us your conclusion.


----------



## rjsdavis (Mar 13, 2012)

samchn07 said:


> Can be some technical problem related to dvd writer or dvd write would not be compatible for dvd's. so i think you need to check it's compatibility.


Thanks for the reply, but this was incorrect. The drive was a factory fit by HP in the computer - compatiblity was never the issue.

A new Sony Optiarc drive was fitted and worked perfectly immediately. Turned out that the drive had to be faulty and it wasn't economically worthwhile even attempting to diagnose the fault! Therefore, a word to the wise, bin it and get a new one. The replacement was only a tenner and well worth not spending the time mucking around trying to fix it.


----------

